# Milo's tummy is making weird sounds



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey SM-ers - I am REALLY worried today!! I keep hearing weird gas sounds coming from milo's belly. I'm not sure if he's passing any gas because I can't smell anything..not yet anyhow 0.0 

He threw up a little bit once yesterday and I totally freaked out. I took him to the vet who gave him a checkup and a vaccination but other than that she says he's fine. However the gas only really started today.

I am slowly changing his diet over - but its the same brand, just a different flavor. His stool is a little soft, but not runny. 

This morning during our walk he started to try eat some grass - but I stopped him because I don't know what they spray on the grass. 

What could be wrong?! I"m worried - my vet is supposed to call me today so I plan on asking her some questions then, but i was wondering if anyone else has experienced this before?

I hear pumpkin is good for loose stool, but is it good for gas? How do I get the gas outta him?

Thank you sooo much!!

-milos worried mom-


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

I read about Gas-X online - is it safe to feed to dogs? Anyone try it out before?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

He just has an upset tummy. London gets an upset tummy occasionally (for no reason), and is fine the next day.

Grass helps with their digestion and helps get things moving...if you know what I mean. When I hear London's tummy make noises, I take her outside and let her eat a few blades of grass, and after not too long, she poops. I try and make sure she gets extra rest and lots of water. She never wants to eat her normal kibble when her tummy hurts, but I give her a couple of dry biscuit-type treats to help settle her stomach.

If you don't know what kind of pesticides might be on your lawn, maybe you could pick a few blades of grass and REALLY wash them well and see if Milo wants to eat them -- it will definitely help him.


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 12 2008, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669314


> He just has an upset tummy. London gets an upset tummy occasionally (for no reason), and is fine the next day.
> 
> Grass helps with their digestion and helps get things moving...if you know what I mean. When I hear London's tummy make noises, I take her outside and let her eat a few blades of grass, and after not too long, she poops. I try and make sure she gets extra rest and lots of water. She never wants to eat her normal kibble when her tummy hurts, but I give her a couple of dry biscuit-type treats to help settle her stomach.
> 
> If you don't know what kind of pesticides might be on your lawn, maybe you could pick a few blades of grass and REALLY wash them well and see if Milo wants to eat them -- it will definitely help him.[/B]



Thats a good idea! I'll go and harvest some grass and see if he'll eat it. He drank a big bowl of water so I will take him out for a walk soon. Maybe he just needs some extra exercise to help digestion. Poor little fella. He is the sweetest thing - i love him!

Thank you so much for your feedback!!

:biggrin:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

As an older mom, I think you are making too much of gas. I think he will pass it, we all do, don't we. :wub: 
Just keep an eye on him. I think he will be fine. Try not to worry.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup frequently has gurgle-belly. sometimes, it is so loud that i can hear it if i am in a different room. sometimes she wont eat when she has it, sometimes she will and the gurgle-belly still prevails. the vet told us that if she acts normal, pees/poos normal, ends up eating normal, then we're clear. 
i just turn the volume on the tv up. LOL. kidding!!!!!!! i really just ask her if her belly will use its "inside voice"....


----------

